# Analysing trades and journal analysis



## tom82 (9 October 2014)

Just wondering if anyone here analyses their trades and anlayses their journal.
Can anyone help me with these calculations.
I want to know the calculations if I was calculating these by hand.
Where can I obtain these calculations from?
I am interested in doing the following calculations:

Average P/L in $
Average P/L %
Average time in trade
Average Profit (winners)
Average Loss (losers)
Win %
P/L in $
Wins
Losses
Short trades
Long trades
Total weeks traded
starting balance
current balance

Recentl P/L
Last week
last 2 weeks
last 3 weeks
last month
Last month in $

Recent P/L %
Last week
last 2 weeks
last 3 weeks
last month

Average % return
Per week
Per month
Per year

Month on Month Analysis
Swing trading %
Day trading %
P/L in $
Total %

Thanks very much for your time and assistance

Tom


----------



## tom82 (23 October 2014)

Average P/L in $ = Sum of each trade profit & loss $ / Total number of trades

Average P/L in % = sum of each trade % profit & loss / total number of trades

Average profit = Sum of profitable trades $ / Number of win trades

Average Loss = sum of losing trades $ / number of losing trades

Win % = Number of win trades / total number of trades * 100

Average % return (per week, month etc) = % profit / number of weeks

Forecast full year % = weekly % * 52

weekly percent % * 4 weeks = % for month

Average return per trade = (Ending Equity - Starting Equity) / number of trades

Gain % = (Gain$ / Buy Price) * 100

Loss % = (Loss$ / Buy Price) * 100

Gain% or Loss% = 100 * (End Equity - Start Equity) / Start Equity

To average this over a number of trades you divide the result by the number of trades.

Profit / starting balance x 100

Turns dollar profit into percentage profit

Weekly profit percent = profit for the week / balance at the start of the week x 100

P/L for each trade

P/L % = P&L / Account size

Change weekly percent % * 4 weeks = % for month to the following:

weekly percent % * 4.348 = % for month

In business and reporting: there is not 4 weeks in a month, its 4.348


----------

